# Weights in Europe



## Facts4alan

Help please I have even a caravan user for many years and been very careful on my weights I have now changed to a motorhome I am travelling to Spain and France I have been to the weigh bridge I am plated at 3700kg which I am just under my plated gross weight by 20 kg 
I am not carrying any water and am unable to take any more weight off the back axle but I am 100kg over weight I have had air suspension fitted with a view of uprating if I am pulled up by the police will they be after the total weight or the axle weights


----------



## listerdiesel

Both total weights and axle weights are set in stone.

Get your uprating done before you travel, assuming that you will get more than 3700kg.

Peter


----------



## nicholsong

The air suspension may or may not in itself be enough to uprate the axle weight, but maybe you took advice on this before you spent the money.

Sometimes the axle weight is limited by the tyre's max. loading.

Of course the uprating might also be able to increase the gross weight and then you could have a cup of tea en route  

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd

Somehow you have to get some weight further forward.

Do you have a tow bar?? if so do you need it?? If not that should give you 50-60Kg saving


----------



## Webby1

*Up-plating*

Alan you need to contact a company called Svtech based in Leyland.

but they can often do the work by post.

We uprated from 3500 to 3850(cost about £270) the air suspension made it possible but we could not increase rear axle which is always a problem beyond 2000kg on the tyres load rated at 109 I think.

We then got slightly larger tyres with 112 load rating and could then increase rear axle to 2400 but still within total of 3850,

I always worried as I knew the rear axle was illegally overloaded and probably dangerous.............so happy to have got it done. Do ask if you need to know more...it's not exactly clear.


----------



## Facts4alan

Thank you all very much for the help and advice that you have given me the van is an 2013 Elddis Aspire 255 I have no tow bar fitted I have been informed by Sv Tech that I can upgrade to 3850 also with air suspension and upgrade my rear tyres My back axle weight will go to 2240 kg I have no more room in the lockers or under seating to move anything further forward 
Allan


----------



## nicholsong

Allan

Good. So get on with it and spend the money for peace of mind  

Geoff


----------



## jiwawa

Allan, we had same problem with weight at the back. 

I have a large IKEA storage box for maps, books etc which sits under the table. 

I have moved it temporarily on the rare occasion when we've had passengers needing belts. 

I did think it might be intrusive, but generally, with just the 2 of us, it's not a problem. 

As for the Aspire.... I'd read a report on 1 when they first came out and thought How are folk going to be able to take their stuff with them?? The payload was derisory. 

I did ask a dealer in the same van at a show and his answer was they now did, or advised, uprating. But too bad if you'd already bought and didn't have the pre-97 (?) licence.


----------



## emmbeedee

JWW said:


> But too bad if you'd already bought and didn't have the pre-97 (?) licence.


I was going to ask if you had a licence for 3850 kg. If you passed your test before 1997 you should be OK.


----------



## nicholsong

emmbeedee said:


> JWW said:
> 
> 
> 
> But too bad if you'd already bought and didn't have the pre-97 (?) licence.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to ask if you had a licence for 3850 kg. If you passed your test before 1997 you should be OK.
Click to expand...

The OP already stated that the current GVW is 3700kg


----------



## emmbeedee

Missed that!


----------



## jiwawa

I suppose it's possible to be driving a >3.5T van with the wrong licence? 

Mighn't know till the police check you out?


----------



## H1-GBV

Facts4alan said:


> Thank you all very much for the help and advice that you have given me the van is an 2013 Elddis Aspire 255
> Allan


So how long have you had the van and where did it come from?

You say you have no water on board: was it fully equipped for your journey other than that? passengers? fuel? gas? clothes? food?

I think that you have been sold a pup and I would take it back to the seller and demand my money back, as it is not fit for purpose.

IF it is the perfect van for you, other than being illegal when driven, I would then offer to re-buy the van at a substantial (£10k?) discount AFTER it is replated and new tyres are fitted: it is now second-hand remember!

As others have said: does your licence cover you to drive more than 3.5t?

Better safe than sorry - Gordon


----------

